# the mailman is gonna be pissed!!



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

27# on its way.......thanks for the intel!:ss


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thaplumbr said:


> 27# on its way.......thanks for the intel!:ss


Someone is screwed, better start building a bunker.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Holy Friggin Crap........Someone is definitely in for it :hn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Holee plumber, Batman. This one's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

27 pounds? Can't wait to see that one hit...it's gonna cause a glow in the night time sky!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

That will make a hernia.... Way to go!


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

27 freaking pounds? OMG! RUN!


----------



## rrplasencia (May 25, 2008)

just remeber to bend your knees not your back when lifting.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I have said it before, I love poundage bombs.

Pass the popcorn! 

:ss


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Ouch!!


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

What does 27# equal in Megatons?

-Mark.


----------



## Badmamajama (Aug 19, 2008)

Ouch. Icant even think of a good smart a$$ remark to make for this one. Just, Ouch.


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Awww... it's probably 26 lbs of bubble wrap:ss


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

This is gettin' ridiculous.:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Bax said:


> Awww... it's probably 26 lbs of bubble wrap:ss


I am hoping it is 54 half-pound cheeseburgers :dr :dr :dr :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bax said:


> Awww... it's probably 26 lbs of bubble wrap:ss


 :r:r:r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

O dear !! Look out !


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow! 27lbs! That's gotta be some kinda record! Cant imagine what postage would have been.:hn

I'm dying to see this one land on someones front porch!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Badmamajama said:


> Ouch. Icant even think of a good smart a$$ remark to make for this one. Just, Ouch.


:tpd:


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0730 0000 5756 6750
Status: Arrival at Unit


Bout time!!:ss


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Our mailman Brian is down to 3 packs a day. The guy is a wreck. Our mail sometimes reeks of cigarette smoke. But the devastation inflicted by thaplumbr may put Brian up to a very debonair 10 packs of cigarettes every day.
LeRoy leveled my house. Our neighborhood is a crater. There's a few stumps smoldering. You can even see some sky.
Wow, you got me bigtime with this 27-pounder. My face hurts from laughing.
I would take a photo, but don't have a digital camera. Or a house.
The box included a bunch of empty cardboard boxes to bolster the main attraction -- a Maxcold 100-quart cooler by our brethren at IGLOO.
Lurking in the cooler was "What Time Is It? You Mean Now" by the moronic Yogi Berra, "Uncle John's Bathroom Reader Takes a Swing at Baseball", a maroon wooden box containing 3 of the new Excalibur Lgeneds that I was just thinking about today at work, a 5-stick bag of Romeo y Julieta Habana Reserve toro, an Xikar Defiance, a Taboo twist toror, and a couple of RP Counterfeit Edge maduros from CI.
And this note from the perp:
"My cooler is working out great, let me know how yours is working out! Gotcha back!"
(signed) LeRoy
I had seen this thread earlier on this day of doom, and was wondering what silly fool would be LeRoy's victim. What a shock - it was dumb old me!
THANK YOU so much LeRoy. Revenge will be sweet.


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

I am in such drooling shock that I forgot the coup de grace -- a plunger!
LeRoy is the unabomber of CS.


----------



## Thaplumbr (Dec 30, 2007)

This has been the best part of my day, now i can go smoke!!:ss


----------



## bripper (May 24, 2008)

Didn't know you smoked.
I forgot to include the Oust fan with floral scent. So frilly, so flowery.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

ripper said:


> Didn't know you smoked.
> I forgot to include the Oust fan with floral scent. So frilly, so flowery.


 You deserve a good hit, Bro!:r! Enjoy!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

ripper said:


> I am in such drooling shock that I forgot the coup de grace -- a plunger!
> LeRoy is the unabomber of CS.


A PLUNGER??? That's friggin' hillarious right there!


----------

